# Smoking pork butt in mes



## hardhead (Sep 8, 2012)

I just bought a mes 40. Was going to try and smoke a 12lb pork butt and a 12 lb brisket tonight so they would be ready for lunch tomorrow. Never smoked anything before would love some pointers on anything really, rub, cook time and other helpful hints? :sausage::grilling_smilie:


----------



## kryinggame (Sep 8, 2012)

Read this:

[=http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127249/doing-a-couple-of-pork-shoulders#post_856490][/]


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 8, 2012)

Couple MES tips.

 Wrap your water pan, it will help cleaning after the cook.
Don't fill the pan all the way with water, if you put any in it at all. The style of smoker you have holds a lot of moisture in the cook chamber.
Don't expect a smoke ring, I did and found out later for some reason you usually don't get one with electric smokers. I would love to get one but have not found a way to get it.

The link below is my rub. There is also a link there for my shoulder/fresh ham smoke. The previous post has a great thread as well.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127046/jarjar-pork-rub-recipe


----------

